# Felt Recoil



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone know the difference in *"felt recoil"* between .243, 7mm-08, and .308 in the same rifle like the Savage bolt action? Which would be a higher felt recoil vs. lowest considering the bullet weight of 100 grains in .243, 140 grains in 7MM-08, and 150 grains in the .308?
I am considering replacing my .308 Remington pump model 7600 with the Savage Bolt in left hand model 11GL with accutrigger. I am not sure which of these calibers to choose for the small southern white tails we have here in NC.

:sniper:


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

If you've been shooting a Rem pump in .308, the recoil on any of the three won't mean anything. 
I'm a southpaw too and have had a custom made .270 from a Savage 110L action for twenty years. You'll love your Savage right out of the box. As for caliber, I've got a NEF stainless in .243, a Win 94 in .32 Spec. in addition to the .270. All Lefty actions.
Here in far northern Wisc. our average deer can run very large, and I've got a "significant other" currently living in N.C. so I am familiar with the size difference. I carry the .243 about 95 percent of the time up here and have never had a problem with it's capability. All the calibers you mentioned are just fine as long as the shot placement goes where it belongs, if not none of those calibers are worth a damn. Have fun with your new rifle.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Lil Sand Bay,
Thanks.
I have owned a Ruger M-77 in .243 but cannot really remember the felt recoil, only that it was not anything to remember because it was so low. It was so many years ago. I have never shot the 7MM-08. I currently have the .308 and feel it is not bad but I need to make a change for physical reasons. A back injury keeps me from enjoying many of the different calibers I want to shoot.
I think the .243 will be the caliber for my next gun as soon as I get the .308 a new home.
Thanks again.

:sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got a chart that gives the average computed recoil of each caliber in fpe and if I can find it I'll post same. Having said that, felt recoil is just that......felt. Two people can shoot the same gun and each will have a different opinion on the recoil. I once had a 30-06 that is not know for a lot of recoil but it had a Monte Carlo stock and that gun seemed to slap the fire out of me every time I pulled the trigger. Then one day I shot a friends 30-06 with a straight stock design and the difference was like night and day for me. I learned that day the importance of stock and fit for each individual.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

When considering your next rifle, think about the 7mm-08 with 120gr bullets. The recoil is quite similar to the 95gr .243. With the larger bullet, you will buck the wind a little better and deliver @ 20% greater payload to the target of choice. Both my son and daughter have used the 7mm-08/120gr Ballistic tip combo with great success over the years. IMHO it hits as hard as a 130gr .270, within 300 yards. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Burly1,
My shots will never go beyond the 100 yard mark. I hunt in heavy woods and the longest shot I can take might be 85 yards and that is the pathway I use to sight in my rifle behind the house. Other then that, my areas are very dense woods. I have one other area that I might get a shot out to 75 yards. Over the summer I have gone to the three different places I sit in my stands and have mapped out the different senerieos for shooting so I would know exactly where to aim and where it will hit and have not come up with more then 100 yards max. The only way I will extend this range is if I was to log out my land and that will never happen. Not for hunting, not for my wife, not for anything.

:sniper:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

If you are concerned about recoil, consider the BOSS rifles from Browning. I have had two for over 12 years and they are my "GO TO" rifles. Their accuracy is unreal and with the BOSS muzzle brake on, the recoil is not noticable. The trade off is the muzzle blast. It IS SIGNIFICANT and I DO NOT shoot it with out ear protection.

I always carry a pair of rollup plugs in a pill container on my sling.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I was just reading on the Browning site and really do not care for their prices of the rifles.
I am pretty much sold on going with a Savage but now have a problem deciding on model. It must be a left hand bolt. I have it down to two different models now. First is the model 11FL. Synthetic Stock in .243 or 7MM-08.
Second is the 11GL. Hardwood Stock in same calibers. I never cared for synthetic for the looks but it would be to my advantage hunting deep in the woods. I guess I am leaning more on the 11FL side now.
:sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Since you will be mostly stand and still hunting, consider the carbine length Remington model 7. It is a compact, fast handling package that will serve you well. It is available in all of the calibers that you have mentioned. Model 7's are common on the trade in shelves, as many people start their wives and children with the shorter package and upgrade later. If you want to change the stock dimentions, drop-ins are readily available from several manufacturers, at reasonable prices. My model 7 has the 20" barrel, and the walnut stock is glass bedded. I added a Leupold 2-7 vari x II scope. I purchased the rifle and scope seperately, both used. The rifle was $340 and the scope $165. A light, fast handling and accurate package for a little over $500. I realize that some don't have the time or opportunity to shop around, but thought I might offer you another option. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Nudo7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Purchase you a sims recoil pad.

http://www.chaseoutdoors.com/html/sims_recoil_pads.html

Claims to reduce felt recoil up to 40%. I just bought one for my Browing 300 WSM. I haven't shot it yet, but everything I read about them says they work great. Will increase the length of pull on your rifle by about an inch or so.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a Sim's recoil pad, and a barrel de-resonator on my Browning stainless stalker in 300WSM. The pad is about the same thickness as the Browning pad that you will remove, so it really doesn't increase your stock length of pull. The recoil will still hit you, but the soft pad keeps it from becoming painful. To tell the truth, I can't tell the difference in recoil on the Browning 300WSM and my old Winchester Winlite 300 Winchester Magnum.

The de-resonator may help some rifles, but it didn't do anything for mine. Not the magic that they claim. Still if you move it back and fourth it should do about the same thing as that ugly dog d*&$k thing they call the Boss.


----------

